# Ok to run when it's raining and snowing?



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

Curious what people's thoughts are about running a generator in the rain. Sort of defeats the purpose of having a generator if it's not safe to run during the storm. I'm concerned about water getting into the connections for my 30A inlet box. Is it ok to leave it out running and connected in the rain and snow?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Keeping in mind that a Generator is BACK UP power, not the main source right? So during the inclement weather event you *might not need* to run it right away, especially if everything is exposed to the elements. It's the calm after the storm when you really want that generator. But boy oh boy, how nice is it then when you need lights, coffee, heat/AC etc. Just be cautious with your hookups and off course use a transfer or Interlock switch for safety. I use a small but sturdy wooden platform to set my generator on. That way it dosn't sink down into the soft earth if it's wet/snowy out. There are several weather umbrella type systems, made specifically for generator use during inclement weather. Search online and I'm sure that others will chime in with their ideas. You might also want to improve the weather protection for your inlet box. Even a simple rubber inner tube nailed over top the switch might be enough to shield it from the rain. Options are endless, Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

whynotme said:


> Curious what people's thoughts are about running a generator in the rain. Sort of defeats the purpose of having a generator if it's not safe to run during the storm. I'm concerned about water getting into the connections for my 30A inlet box. Is it ok to leave it out running and connected in the rain and snow?


snap some pix of the inlet box in question
they need to be water resistant connections
and at the generator end.
use a gen tent
or use a gen shed


----------



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

iowagold said:


> snap some pix of the inlet box in question
> they need to be water resistant connections
> and at the generator end.
> use a gen tent
> or use a gen shed


I really like the Champion tent - matches my new Champion generator. Thanks for the link.


----------



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

Dutchy491 said:


> Keeping in mind that a Generator is BACK UP power, not the main source right? So during the inclement weather event you *might not need* to run it right away, especially if everything is exposed to the elements. It's the calm after the storm when you really want that generator. But boy oh boy, how nice is it then when you need lights, coffee, heat/AC etc. Just be cautious with your hookups and off course use a transfer or Interlock switch for safety. I use a small but sturdy wooden platform to set my generator on. That way it dosn't sink down into the soft earth if it's wet/snowy out. There are several weather umbrella type systems, made specifically for generator use during inclement weather. Search online and I'm sure that others will chime in with their ideas. You might also want to improve the weather protection for your inlet box. Even a simple rubber inner tube nailed over top the switch might be enough to shield it from the rain. Options are endless, Dutchy


Storms can last quite a while up here in New England. Sometimes I'd like to be able to run it before the storm is over. To that end, I just ordered a Champion tent from Iowagold's link to Amazon. Mine sits in the driveway, as the inlet is right there on that corner of my house, so no platform needed. I'll have to send a note to my electrician regarding the inlet box and it's use during wet weather.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I would not run a generator in the rain unless in dire need, a little bit of planning goes along way. Doesn’t have to be a running enclosure but should be protected from rain while providing adequate airflow.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

whynotme said:


> Is it ok to leave it out running and connected in the rain and snow?


From page 13 of your Champion manual: 

*WARNING*
Do not operate or store the generator in rain, snow, or wet weather.
Using a generator or electrical appliance in wet conditions, such as rain or snow, or near a pool or sprinkler system, or when your hands are wet, could result in electrocution.

The tent is a good start...


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with all the above. During an outage here, I run the generator about twelve hours a day which is adequate to keep frig, freezer, etc. happy. Since that's approximately 12PM to 12AM can get cooking, TV watching, computer time, taken care of. You can probably work some run time between showers. Even if you run it and get away with it, the machine will not be happy. Hot engines shouldn't be sprayed with cold water, particularly air cooled ones. Also, water has a way of finding it's way into electrical connections which may not show up immediately, but later when you need it, won't start or won't generate power. Being in the dark trying to find a faulty or intermittent connection doesn't sound like fun.

Explore the tent previously mentioned or look at cabanas, may have to weigh down legs, but would provide protection for minimal cost. Here's a link I grabbed at random.



https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/quest-q36-backpack-canopy-19queuq36bckpckcnodr/19queuq36bckpckcnodr?recid=product_PageElement_pdplanding_rr_5_35987_&rrec=true


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup and make sure your house inlet is rated for wet locations if it is mounted out side.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Plus it will all rust up,,, I would never let my gen sit when its raining/snowing without a cover over it, whether I was using it or not


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm going to 'fess up here: when I was young and stupid, I ran my Generac 3500XL in the rain several times. This lead to water somehow getting into the oil and a broken intake valve and keeper. Easy repair, but never again in the rain. My new Powermate has it's own house:
















Generator Running Cover


I've had my generator for a number of years but haven't yet worked out running it during a storm. Are there any reasons why I couldn't run it under a table covered with tarp, securing everything together with bunjees? Another option is to run it inside my shed (8x12) that has (4) 18"x24"...




www.powerequipmentforum.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

grin tab!
well done!
yea mine are in a dedicated gen shack.
sorry no pix.
well hidden! GRIN!


----------



## gLOVs7 (May 14, 2020)

whynotme said:


> Curious what people's thoughts are about running a generator in the rain. Sort of defeats the purpose of having a generator if it's not safe to run during the storm. I'm concerned about water getting into the connections for my 30A inlet box. Is it ok to leave it out running and connected in the rain and snow?


Have been using this (For Inverter Generators) since first purchasing my Honda.


----------

